# Flurries of pink! One more Jan. 4!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had one litter per day born on New Year's Eve, New Year's day, and Jan 2, for a total of 20 babies. Here's pix of some of them:


These two does have a total of ten babies off of a long haired tri buck.


Here are Berg, albino buck, and Floxie, Moxie and Roxie from left to right, three tri does. Floxie has seven newborn pinkies in her nest.

Darkly and Painter tris, had three babies, pix to follow.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What an excellent start to the year and the renewal of our lines!! Fab news moustress, and lovely little bundles


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's great to hear the chorus of tiny eeks when I open the mousery; the sweetest music to my ears. I have seven more does that have been bred and five of those are showing....not so sure about Gudenov's mates, or about him either, for that matter. He's been put in his own tank and may end up being pts, which really bums me out, but not as much as being bitten by the little f-er three times in one night. He's violent on occasion with the does as well, so if he didn't catch them before, he's not going to have another chance. It has been eleven years since I had a buck who was as berserk, and I want no part of him any more. He's not Gudenov anymore, but Badenov.

I was really thinking of giving him another chance, but I thought about it for a good long while and realized that my four young yellow bucks should carry the recessives for champagne and argent, and the nicest one is a different shade of orange on his belly, so he's a tan as well. So, if Shotzky and Suki aren't showing in the next week or so, l put him in with them.

sorry for the gallows humor


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super-Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats. You've got some lovely mice and bubs. Can't wait to see updated pics as they grow.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations,I'm so pleased things are improving for you now x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much!

And I just checked, and there are two more litters of four and six. One is from a BEW buck and a black and white tri doe, and the other from a yellow tri buck and a long haired marked black doe from a tri litter.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't wait until my first litters start appearing,it must be so exciting


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

After what happened four weeks ago, it's heavenly! All the babies look nice and healthy and of pretty good size, so I'm very happy.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great,at least with mice you don't have to wait too long from conception to birth,hopefully your numbers will soon be back up again.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Well done Moustress do you Exhibit the Mice or just keep them for your own interest?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are really no shows close enough, so I do for my own enjoyment and edification. I might not show my mousies in any case, as they are not show mousies. I have heard that most shows don't have pet class sections.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The ECMA has plenty of pet classes if you're ever able to make it to a show somehow.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies!! How wonderful that is and I wish you the very best with all of them!! May you have beautiful, chubby little bubs!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much, everyone! I'm very pleased to say another doe was throwing a litter earlier today when I checked the mousery.

One of the things that has really helped to improve the development of babies in my mousery is al the good info on this forum about diet for pregnant does and nursing does. I can see the difference very clearly in the litters that have born in the last week. Better size and better color, with no uncomfortably red-looking tiny pinkies. It's good to see nice light pink skin with a healthy layer of fat under it, and babies that are strong enough that you don't have to worry about their ability to nurse vigorously.

It's amazing to see how much those little mamas love the soy based infant formula I've been giving them. They suck it up like there's no tomorrow. And there has been plenty of eggs yolks for them as well, what with all the holiday baking I've done.

I never thought there would be any problem restoring the numbers of meeces in my mousery, though I probably won't go back to the high numbers I had before the accident. It's the quality and the colors and markings that are going to need work. At least I have fairly decent choices for breeding back towards the kind of things I had before. It will be a happy day when I can once again put up pix of red-hot orange satin orange and satin argent.


----------

